
Robert Morris, Pioneer in Computer Security, Dies at 78 - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/30/technology/30morris.html
======
jgrahamc
What sad news.

When I was doing my doctorate in security I used to attend or give papers at
the IEEE Computer Security Foundations Workshop (<http://www.ieee-
security.org/CSFWweb/>) which was held in a lovely old hotel in Franconia, NH.
This was a really small gathering of people deeply involved the theory of
securing computers.

Bob Morris and his wife Anne used to attend each year. It was unusual for
people to bring their loved ones to this gathering and having the two of them
there gave a certain holiday like atmosphere to the whole affair.

He was a gentleman and very kind to me as a young graduate student and I
remember well playing games in the hotel grounds with him and Anne. At the
time he was Chief Scientist at the NSA and the Rainbow books had been produced
under his gaze. But he was humble, approachable and helpful.

Condolences to rtm.

------
alex1
For those who don't know, this is rtm's (YC partner Robert T. Morris) father.
My condolences to him.

------
jacquesm
Until I read the age at the end of the title I thought it was the younger RM
that had died, esp. with the black band at the top of HN.

What a pity, that's sad news to wake up to.

Condolences to Robert.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Morris_%28cryptographer%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Morris_%28cryptographer%29)

~~~
noonespecial
It sucks to reach up and hit refresh on HN and see that black bar jump out at
you and know we've lost someone great.

 _Never underestimate the attention, risk, money and time that an opponent
will put into reading traffic._

 _Rule 1 of cryptanalysis: check for plaintext._

 _The three golden rules to ensure computer security are: do not own a
computer; do not power it on; and do not use it._

 _\--Robert Morris_

I'm glad he powered on and used his.

~~~
berserkpi
I love those rules. RIP Robert Morris.

~~~
ryanteo
Unknowingly, all of us who use technology have been touched by your father's
work. Thank you very much for his contributions to the world.

------
squinn2
Cliff Stoll has a nice account of meeting Robert Morris at the NSA in chapter
45 of "The Cuckoo's Egg".

<http://users.tmok.com/~pazzi/cuckoo_egg.pdf>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg_(book)>

~~~
wyclif
Thanks for posting that, this was the passage I thought of immediately upon
seeing the announcement, and my introduction to who Morris was and why he was
so important.

Condolences to rtm. A mighty oak has fallen.

~~~
p4bl0
Wanted to say the same thing, I just finished the book a week ago, never heard
of him before and still I feel strangely affected by his death. Condolences to
his family and firends.

------
IdeaHamster
Condolences to rtm and family.

It's a poignant reminder of just how young our field is that we are mourning
the loss of some true early pioneers. Imagine if you were a physicist just
learning of the passing of Newton? It's also a reminder to value the
experience and wisdom of those who are still here with us...

------
jcr
RTM,

I don't know what to say. I'm just one of many strangers who knew of your dad,
and appreciated his work, but never had the pleasure of actually meeting him.
I'm sure there are a lot of strangers like me who feel uncomfortable saying
anything more than offering condolences but also feel offering condolences is
not enough. We wish there was more we could do. I hope by stating this
difficulty for strangers, you are reminded of how amazingly lucky and blessed
you are to have known him. You will always remember your loss, but it equally
important to also remember your luck. I hope the warm thought of counting your
blessings will help you and your family through the troubled times.

------
pama
Condolences to rtm and the rest of his family. Here is a link to one of the
nicest stories about Robert Morris, written by Dennis Ritchie, his friend and
former colleague:

<http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/crypt.html>

~~~
mbubb
thanks for this. My condolences to his family.

------
rdl
I was fortunate to meet rtm a couple months ago; a very nice (and smart,
insightful, etc.) guy. My condolences on the loss of his father.

------
pstack
It's important to pause now and then to recall what a glorious time we live
in, where we are alive at the same moment as so many other great human beings.
Some in technology. Some in humanitarian works. Some in music. Even if they're
near the end of their time here, that you and I existed on this ball of rock
at the same time they walked it is pretty fantastic.

My best to Mr. Morris and his family and friends.

------
mapgrep
Over on Slashdot is "a story I've kept secret for 30 years" about Robert
Morris harvesting logins at Bell Labs.
[http://it.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2285212&cid=36628...](http://it.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2285212&cid=36628248)

------
tptacek
A giant. Condolences.

------
bdhe
From wikipedia: Robert Morris was the author of crypt the UNIX encryption
tool. ViM uses (to the best of my knowledge) crypt when called with -x.

------
ajju
Condolences to rtm.

------
staunch
Anyone would be lucky to live as full, productive, and long a life.
Condolences to Rtm and his family.

------
w1ntermute
I knew someone had died before I even started scanning the stories, because of
the black bar up top.

My condolences to his family. He was quite an accomplished computer scientist.

------
ihodes
Condolences. The world is better for having had him, and worse for having lost
him.

------
mahrain
So that is what the black bar is about, I was afraid it was a childish pun on
Google's redesign :-S and now I feel bad for thinking that.

~~~
mitcheme
Don't feel too bad, that's what I thought too.

------
funcall
RTM and his controversial (for that time) Internet worm were key influences
during my early years with computers and computer networks. My condolences to
him and the rest of the Morris family.

------
astine
My condolences to the man and those he was close to. I hope he died
comfortably and untroubled.

------
ericmsimons
My condolences also to rtm. I assume this is why the top bar of HN has a black
border-top?

------
sim0n
Sad news, my sincere condolences to rtm and his family.

------
kylemaxwell
I feel terrible that I think of his son first every time I see something about
him. May he rest in peace.

------
ldayley
This must explain the Black added to the HN top banner (or someone is spoofing
Google+). Condolences, rtm.

------
immortalbeast
RIP. Condolences to family and friends.

------
rbanffy
I don't think anything I write can relieve rtm and his family's pain now. All
I can hope is they take comfort in the thought that the pain will fade and
what will remain are teh memories of an extraordinary man, and that nothing
will take those away.

------
jwcacces
Side note, contrast: "Robert Morris, a cryptographer who helped develop the
Unix computer operating system" with a 2001 picture of him with his hand on
the mouse of a computer running Windows 3.1.

------
chunky1994
A great loss, he will be missed! Condolences to RTM and family.

------
shailesh
Deeply saddened by the news. Condolences to RTM and family.

------
revorad
Very sad news. Condolences to family and friends.

------
mindcrime
So sorry to hear this. RIP, Mr. Morris.

------
whirlycott1
Sorry to hear this sad news.

------
kl40d
My condolences.

------
tilt
My condolences

------
jrubinovitz
RIP Robert Morris. Getting a question from you about my YCom application was
one of the highlights of last year.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
The guy who died is not the YC fellow, but the YC fellow's father.

Condolences to him, anyway.

